# Olympic Yachting



## sailor2003 (Apr 3, 2003)

Dear Mr. Mazarakis
How can you be promoting a yacht charter firm on a chat room when you own the company? Chat rooms are designed for legitimate sailors to find out about other sailor''s experiences in an unbiased, informal atmosphere. They are not meant for salesmen to pretend to be sailors looking for charter companies. Do you not think that you are in conflict of interest? 
Peter


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As a yacht owner in greece, I feel I must agree with Peter, and further add a few little know facts about Greek Charter companies.
Over 80% of greek charter companies do not own there own yachts but, lease them from private greek owners, who at best are useing them for investment/revenue purposes, and therefore have little interest in maintenance etc.... hence the attitude sail them hard and put them away wet.

2 Greek charter companies charter up to 30$ commission from the owners for business. Leaving the owners the crumbs at the end of the day, no wonder they do not keep there boats up to parr.

3. The recent world troubles, 9/11, iraq war, have but many greek charter companies in big finacial trouble, why?
The greek charter companies have contracts agreeing to pay the owners a set fee evry year for use of the yachts, regardless of weather they go out on charter or not. After last years 9/11 disaster where many yachts remained tied to the dock, the companies find them selves owing on last years contracts and look like owing even more as a result of the Iraq war.

4. In general it is best to go with NON Greek run charter companies, small to meduim sized operations where the owners run there own yachts. examples being, Exas, Odyessey, Sea Trek, Navigare and Chandler Yachts.
These companies are run by Non Greeks, who understand the desperate need for quality service.

5. As a warning compaines to avoid at all costs, GPSC,GM Yachting, MG Yachts, Sun aychting, Atheanian yachts, Kavas, but to name a few of the more nortourios

the about is for information purposes only
Sailmaster25


----------



## cadmageren (Aug 3, 2009)

*AVOID KAVAS! - Charge 1000 Euro for 2 hours work!*

We rented a SUN 34.5 from Kavas.

A small damage on the boat cost one sailing day and the complete deposit of 1000 Euro. Despite the fact that it only took the 2 hours to make the repair. We watched the entire process.

I fully understand that it is our own responsibillity when we make a damage on the boat, but this is crazy! They just use damages for making a higher profit.

Despite a written offer they still wanted to charge 115 euro for arriving saturday instead of sunday.

Many small problems with the boat. (Dinghy had a big hole, outboard motor could not be attached, No light in bathroom, windmeter did not work)

Very little serviceminded.


----------

